# 2.7KG-5.9LB gold plated cpus chips for recovery



## Ellie (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is my Auction of 5.9 lb's of gold pga dip ect cpu lot for recovery :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251161064346

thnx for looking -Biding


----------



## Ellie (Oct 2, 2012)

The auction Relisted because the buyer never pay for his lot......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251161064346

Thanks for looking


----------



## glondor (Oct 2, 2012)

What's up with the $51 dollars for shipping? (edit) Never mind, I see you are in Athens Greece, not Athens Georgia. My mistake.


----------



## Brandon/kelly (Oct 3, 2012)

Ellie

Why don't you process them that's a sweet lot from what I can see? What do you think yield would be on everything, any Ideal?


----------



## Ellie (Oct 4, 2012)

Brandon/kelly said:


> Ellie
> 
> Why don't you process them that's a sweet lot from what I can see? What do you think yield would be on everything, any Ideal?




well....in not have Any idea.......What may worth in real gold this lot......Also im not have try ever to Melt some chips on acids......
I cant find cemicals -equipment to do this easy (or im not know where to find cemicals for lab and required equipment easy in my country) and im not have the theory background (in cemistry) to Do this in safe way.....
All the materials are from ex-cpu collections scrap flea markets ect...

hope go well ...for me and for the buyer as recovery profit


----------



## Ellie (Oct 8, 2012)

Less than 24 hours left for this ...

thnx


----------

